# Hello I'm new, & Livery Yards in High Wycombe area



## GingerPone (21 January 2014)

Hello *waves* I've just registered!

I have a 7 year old ISH who I am looking to move to a yard in or around the High Wycombe area (we are relocating).

The problem is, that yards seem to be very expensive in the south east, and as we only have one salary at the moment I am trying to find a yard that is within my budget.

Looking for somewhere less than £150 a month, and preferably grass livery, but could do DIY.

Good hacking and a school with floodlights is a must 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kikke (22 January 2014)

£150 is very cheap for the area!
possibly try pyatts farm livery. last I heard it was £160 for DIY. they have a big outdoor school and good hacking. but facilities not amazing but rather cheap for the area.
or white place farm on cookham. bit further afield. £145 but no hay included.
good luck


----------



## GingerPone (23 January 2014)

Thank you for your reply. 

I feared you were going to say that! I looked at Pyatts, it's £175 a month and the menage is constantly used in the evenings by Polo apparently 

I will have a look at White Place Farm, thank you - a little out of my way but £145 is within budget, even without hay.

Another I have heard about is Widmer Equestrian - does anyone know of this place? The prices on their website seem reasonable but don't know if they are up to date.

What I would really like, is a lovely little private yard, but they are impossible to find when you don't know anyone in the area!


----------



## Auslander (23 January 2014)

Hollands Farm in Bourne End. I was there for a while and its nice. Loads of grazing, nice school, and was £130 per month (inc straw) and they supply their own good quality hay. hacking is a faff to get to, but as long as you can cope with a mile or so of roadwork, it gets pretty good.


----------



## spider (23 January 2014)

Not much of a budget for the area! I paid more than that for DIY 3 years ago. Kensham Farm, Finings and the Grove are in the same area as Pyatts but I don't know what they offer. Chiltern and Thames Rider has adverts for livery sometimes. Dobbins Clobber the tack shop at Stokenchurch may have adverts. I think a lot of the smaller places are word of mouth. I think Widmer is ok and they certainly have lovely schools. I knew someone who kept a pony on grass livery there, and they were out in a herd. There was a problem about feeding hay but that was years ago and it is probably all different now.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 January 2014)

GingerPone said:



			Hello *waves* I've just registered!

I have a 7 year old ISH who I am looking to move to a yard in or around the High Wycombe area (we are relocating).

The problem is, that yards seem to be very expensive in the south east, and as we only have one salary at the moment I am trying to find a yard that is within my budget.

Looking for somewhere less than £150 a month, and preferably grass livery, but could do DIY.

Good hacking and a school with floodlights is a must 

Any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Try here http://www.hodgemoor.org.uk/liveries.htm
http://www.riding-schools.com/c/buckinghamshire/high-wycombe/finings-farm-livery-yard/


----------



## GingerPone (23 January 2014)

Thank you all for the info. I have phoned Hollands farm, they sound very nice, going to look at the weekend. And will look at the other yards too.

I appreciate your help. It's such a shock, compared to livery prices elsewhere. I'm sure I could move him again once we are better settled financially, but can't justify spending more at the moment.

Any other suggestions from people in the area would be very much appreciated.


----------



## squidsin (5 February 2014)

GingerPone said:



			Thank you all for the info. I have phoned Hollands farm, they sound very nice, going to look at the weekend. And will look at the other yards too.

I appreciate your help. It's such a shock, compared to livery prices elsewhere. I'm sure I could move him again once we are better settled financially, but can't justify spending more at the moment.

Any other suggestions from people in the area would be very much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

I keep my horse at Hall Acres in Bradenham, which is lovely but expensive for DIY, and no school. Fantastic hacking though, and fellow livery-wise, the nicest yard EVER.

Andrew Stubbings who owns the farm behind the Red Lion in Bradenham does DIY only for £140 a month including hay. The horses live out (although they all have stalls) and there's a small indoor school and great hacking.


----------



## GingerPone (5 February 2014)

squidsin said:



			I keep my horse at Hall Acres in Bradenham, which is lovely but expensive for DIY, and no school. Fantastic hacking though, and fellow livery-wise, the nicest yard EVER.

Andrew Stubbings who owns the farm behind the Red Lion in Bradenham does DIY only for £140 a month including hay. The horses live out (although they all have stalls) and there's a small indoor school and great hacking.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh this sounds good. Do you have a contact number for him?


----------



## squidsin (6 February 2014)

Yup, I've PMed you.


----------

